# is it normal for my rat to jump up and down randomly?



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

i don't know if this is good or bad.
if this is a repeated question, then i am sorry, i did look to see if there was another question like this one but i did not find any.

is it normal for my rat to jump up and down randomly?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ummm...are these young rats or babies? If so its called popcorning  They are so full of energy they "pop" up and down and around. :lol:


----------



## Marysmuse (Apr 28, 2008)

Funny!

My guinea pigs do it when they're very excited, as in happy, or sometimes if they get upset or startled.

Dunno what it means with rats.

How's Daisy?

Rejoicing in the day,
-Mary


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

guineapigs popcorn as well, rabbits binky. 

Usually happiness/excitement


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I still think popcorning is an adorable term in itself, teehee...


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

yep perfectly normal.

my boyfriend laughs at all the random nonsense words i use, like popcorning rats, or when cats meatball, or when you just want to snorgle something so cute...


click!:


----------



## bffel3 (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks you guys!! yes she is a baby! her name is cookie!!
i just find that sooooo cute!! popcorning rats!! haha i love that!!


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

Didn't you ever jump up and down when you were excited or scared? I think it's a normal reaction amongst a lot of mammals. (Cats, Humans, etc)


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

I had never heard of pop-corning before..


----------



## Susinko (Apr 29, 2008)

LOL! Kohaku and Toboe popcorn all the time. They are all over the place! Sometimes Yuki will do it but not as often any more. Kenshin has always been a couch rat and didn't even popcorn when he was a baby!


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

OnlyOno said:


> yep perfectly normal.
> 
> my boyfriend laughs at all the random nonsense words i use, like popcorning rats, or when cats meatball


whats meatballing? it sounds fun!


----------



## JulesMichy (Apr 8, 2007)

Gobo said:


> OnlyOno said:
> 
> 
> > yep perfectly normal.
> ...


I imagine probably when they tuck their head, legs and tail under their body and roll up into a ball. I call it "Poppling" after those toys in the 80s that you could stuff their head into their stomach.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

JulesMichy said:


> Gobo said:
> 
> 
> > OnlyOno said:
> ...


Popples! I still have one stuffed away somewhere


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

BlueSkyy said:


> JulesMichy said:
> 
> 
> > Gobo said:
> ...


I do too! haha Thats such a cute way to discribe a cat


----------



## triffeh (Jun 3, 2008)

Rats popcorning is fun - I missed most of it - I got my boys just beyond that stage. One still does from time to time but the other never has.

Chinchillas don't seem to outgrow it, which is cute but worrying sometimes. Very energetic animals. I have a 4-foot-high cage with two full floors, and sometimes they will popcorn and then launch themselves, literally bouncing off cage walls. I've seen each of them make it from the bottom level to the highest platform in less than a second without touching any horizontal surface on the way, always preceded by a popcorn.

They're 2 and 5 years old respectively.


----------

